
NHS cyber-security hero Marcus Hutchins arrested in US - benevol
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-40820837
======
lowpro
You can find ongoing development on Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/Malwareunicorn](https://twitter.com/Malwareunicorn)

[https://twitter.com/MabbsSec](https://twitter.com/MabbsSec)

The latter user (@MabbsSec) is trying to get legal representation for him,
being a citizen of the U.K.

